# newark airport



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone work for newark airport here ? aero snow removal


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

someone had an add in the paper (asbury park press) not that long ago.looking for
hourly people..


----------

